# Editing X-Header in CyanogenMod 9 [Unofficial] [Beta]



## LeScooterBug (Mar 13, 2012)

I was wondering if someone would be able to help me with an issue.

I have Cellcom (from De Pere, WI), and I am attempting to fix my MMS issue for the CDMA version of the Milestone X (generic Droid X) on the CyanogenMod 9 builds, here: http://rootzwiki.com...nofficial-beta/

The latest build seems pretty solid (thanks to the developers), but being unable to send pictures is pretty inconvenient for me.

My solution is not as simple as selecting or adding the correct APN. What I've been gathering from my research is that I need to edit the X-header the Messaging application sends to the server. I decompiled, recompiled, and replaced the Mms.apk with the edited mms_config.xml, but I still cannot send pictures. I can recieve them, though.

I also noticed that there was no X-header in the original mms_config.xml. Did they perhaps get moved to a different location for ICS?

I attached my mms_config and the original. I got my settings from the stock ROM's com.motorola.android.providers.settings database file.

Thanks.


----------



## sabroso (Jul 7, 2011)

Hello ScottN468,
Why do you believe that adding the correct APN and active the phone by ota (*228) with CELLCOM doesn't work with you??
By the way, Your phone is the DroidX or the MilestoneX??
I believe there are a SBF to 4.5.604 for the MilestoneX (but seem to be for TELUS or something like that)
How do you active your phone with CELLCOM
Your phone is GSM or CDMA???
If it is CDMA and you don't have the BASEBAND for CELLCOM 
you need to edit de NVRAM 8035 to be enable to edit your phone line settings via QPST.


----------



## LeScooterBug (Mar 13, 2012)

Sorry, I should probably clarify.

Cellcom in Wisconsin uses a CDMA network. I purchased a Milestone X through them, which is a debranded Droid X. Within the stock ROM that came with it, I was able to send/receive messages. I tested it again last night, and I could send MMS mesages with the stock ROM but not CM9 or any other modded ROMS. I got back to stock from a backup I created.


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

ScttN485 said:


> Sorry, I should probably clarify.
> 
> Cellcom in Wisconsin uses a CDMA network. I purchased a Milestone X through them, which is a debranded Droid X. Within the stock ROM that came with it, I was able to send/receive messages. I tested it again last night, and I could send MMS mesages with the stock ROM but not CM9 or any other modded ROMS. I got back to stock from a backup I created.


Go to the store, tell them you got a soak test if they ask about the different ROM, and see what they can do.

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------



## LeScooterBug (Mar 13, 2012)

Zeklandia said:


> Go to the store, tell thin you got a soak test if they ask about the different ROM, and see what they can do.
> 
> Sent from my Battle Droid


I don't know if that would fly with my carrier. Cellcom's stock ROM doesn't run hand-in-hand with Verizon's Droid X. The first (and probably only) OTA update was .605


----------



## Zeklandia (Oct 19, 2011)

ScttN485 said:


> I don't know if that would fly with my carrier. Cellcom's stock ROM doesn't run hand-in-hand with Verizon's Droid X. The first (and probably only) OTA update was .605


It's worth a try...

Sent from my Battle Droid


----------

